# Digital labs that do not crop 8x10 prints



## Bunkie (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi,
Could someone tell me if there are any reasonably priced photo labs that do NOT crop 8x10 prints? I have a Canon Rebel700D camera I assume with the standard aspect ratio that works fine for 4 X 6 prints, but I get pissed if I go to a Walmart and have to deal with totally amateurish cropping in 8X10 prints.
I want the full frame in my prints. The print does not have to be on 8X10 paper--it can be on the 11X8 paper the grown-ups at Canon provide for their printers. As with full-frame printing done on letter-sized Canon printing paper, the image does not need to fill all the paper----there can be a larger white border around it.
Someone please make my day and tell me there's a way to get this done cheaply, not at some specialty lab used to dealing with pros who don't have to worry about cost.

Thanks,
Bunkie


----------



## Designer (Dec 29, 2018)

It might be in how you're ordering your prints.  For instance; you mentioned 4x6 aspect ratio, but that doesn't lend itself to an 8x10 print very well.  

If you pre-crop to 4x5 ratio (8x10), and specify (border or no border, your preference) you should get what you want.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2018)

Since you camera shoots a 3:2 aspect ratio image, a 4-inch by 6-inch image follows that image ratio directly. The simple fact is that with a 3:2 aspect ratio negative or digital capture, any 8-inch by 10-inch image must be cropped. The old-fashioned answer to no cropping on 35mm film (also 3:2 aspect ratio,like your Canon captures in), was the 8-inch by 12-inch print....OR fairly commonly, making a 6-inch by 9-inch image area, which was placed within the confines of an 8x10 inch sheet of photo paper.

As Designer mentions above, you would want to PRE-crop the image to a 4:5 aspect ratio if you expect to receive an 8x10 inch enlargement that has had none of the image area cropped to make said 8x10 in ch enlargement.

(Note: the use of 4:5 is common in USA notation; in Europe and the U.K., 5:4 aspect ratio is the more-common way to note the aspect ratio; either way, this represents the same aspect ratio!)


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 29, 2018)

You can either precrop your images to a 4:5 aspect ratio, or resize them to the same, before you send 'em in.  Then you'll get exactly what you want from any 'corner drugstore' printer.  But if you send in a 3:2 ratio image, you will either get a random crop (usually centered) or somebody in the lab who's going to have to make a decision for you as to what will be cropped out.

That, or ask if they can print on 8x10 paper and leave a white 2/3" border on both sides of the image.


----------



## Bunkie (Dec 30, 2018)

480sparky said:


> You can either precrop your images to a 4:5 aspect ratio, or resize them to the same, before you send 'em in.  Then you'll get exactly what you want from any 'corner drugstore' printer.  But if you send in a 3:2 ratio image, you will either get a random crop (usually centered) or somebody in the lab who's going to have to make a decision for you as to what will be cropped out.
> 
> That, or ask if they can print on 8x10 paper and leave a white 2/3" border on both sides of the image.



I would like to thank all the people who responded to my post. I now know that one way to solve the problem is to precrop my pictures to a 4:5 ratio, something I hope I can do this with Lightroom since I don't have Photoshop. But unfortunately, no one answered my question. Precisely what I want is what sparky suggests:ask if the lab can leave a 2/3 border on both sides of the image. No one has told me if there is a reasonably priced lab that will do that. I'm skeptical and I've tried a few of the well-known labs and they seem to crop (I did not call them, just visited their web sites). I was just wondering if anyone knows of an out-of-the-way specialty lab that might do this.
BTW, when you precrop, does that mean you are simply pre-resizing your photo or are you doing cropping before the lab does? I'm a product of the print-full-frame school of film photography and can't stand having my images screwed with.
Thank you again,
Bunkie


----------



## Designer (Dec 30, 2018)

Bunkie said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > You can either precrop your images to a 4:5 aspect ratio, or resize them to the same, before you send 'em in.  Then you'll get exactly what you want from any 'corner drugstore' printer.  But if you send in a 3:2 ratio image, you will either get a random crop (usually centered) or somebody in the lab who's going to have to make a decision for you as to what will be cropped out.
> ...


I think most printers, including of course, our own home ink-jet printers have a utility option to leave a white border all around.  I do this whenever I am planning to mat and frame a photo, as I can bring the mat opening right to the edge of the white border so it does not show in the completed project.

I don't have Lightroom, so can't answer specifically about a white border in that.

When I know the frame size beforehand, (I usually do) I crop the photo to a known aspect ratio that will fit nicely in my frame (or mat cutout).  I select the aspect ratio while I am cropping for composition, and then it hardly matters whether there is a white border or if I will print right to the edge of the paper.

If you want a white border all around from a print service, just specify that when you order your prints.  I think the default is "bled to the edge" (so no border).

As I print at home, I am not familiar with what labs do what and how well, so you can ask before ordering, and then send only one image to test their capability before you order more.  I would think that any of the usual print labs (like Adorama, for instance) can do whatever you need.  They also will give you their printer specs so you can make your colors come out exactly as you wish.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2018)

Bunkie said:


> I would like to thank all the people who responded to my post. I now know that one way to solve the problem is to precrop my pictures to a 4:5 ratio, something I hope I can do this with Lightroom since I don't have Photoshop. But unfortunately, no one answered my question. Precisely what I want is what sparky suggests:ask if the lab can leave a 2/3 border on both sides of the image. No one has told me if there is a reasonably priced lab that will do that. I'm skeptical and I've tried a few of the well-known labs and they seem to crop (I did not call them, just visited their web sites). I was just wondering if anyone knows of an out-of-the-way specialty lab that might do this.
> BTW, when you precrop, does that mean you are simply pre-resizing your photo or are you doing cropping before the lab does? I'm a product of the print-full-frame school of film photography and can't stand having my images screwed with.
> Thank you again,
> Bunkie



Simply ADD a white border to your image. Create a canvas that's 4:5 ratio, copy & paste your image onto it and bam! Send it to the printer.


----------



## dunfly (Dec 30, 2018)

I have ordered prints from AdoramaPix and indicated I wanted them on 8' X 10' but not cropped, just as you indicated.  Some the images were 4' X 6' and some were non standard aspect ratios.  All came out fine with white borders on either the top bottom or sides.  When you order on their website there is an option to not crop the images.  You don't have to add borders unless you want to control the placement.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 30, 2018)

I hate 8x10 vs 8x12.


----------



## Bunkie (Dec 31, 2018)

dunfly said:


> I have ordered prints from AdoramaPix and indicated I wanted them on 8' X 10' but not cropped, just as you indicated.  Some the images were 4' X 6' and some were non standard aspect ratios.  All came out fine with white borders on either the top bottom or sides.  When you order on their website there is an option to not crop the images.  You don't have to add borders unless you want to control the placement.



Love you Dunfly. I will call Adoramapix. Thanks everyone, for your help.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 31, 2018)

Bunkie said:


> dunfly said:
> 
> 
> > I have ordered prints from AdoramaPix and indicated I wanted them on 8' X 10' but not cropped, just as you indicated.  Some the images were 4' X 6' and some were non standard aspect ratios.  All came out fine with white borders on either the top bottom or sides.  When you order on their website there is an option to not crop the images.  You don't have to add borders unless you want to control the placement.
> ...



We offer the same service, it's called "fit to print". www.schillerspix.com.


----------



## Rahb (Dec 31, 2018)

Adoramapix and mpix have given me good luck in the past


----------



## snowbear (Dec 31, 2018)

I didn't see hwere you are located so we would have to guess.  I have also used Adorama Pix.

 As an aside, I typically order 10x15 or 12x18 prints.


----------



## Bunkie (Dec 31, 2018)

dunfly said:


> I have ordered prints from AdoramaPix and indicated I wanted them on 8' X 10' but not cropped, just as you indicated.  Some the images were 4' X 6' and some were non standard aspect ratios.  All came out fine with white borders on either the top bottom or sides.  When you order on their website there is an option to not crop the images.  You don't have to add borders unless you want to control the placement.



To my great joy, I went to the Adorama site and found there is not problem getting what I want. However, I read some bad reviews about this company. Have you---or anyone else who has dealt with them, found them reputable and dependable? A couple of other people on this list--subsequent to your post (and I want to thank them) have said good words about Adorama. Can someone assure me they aren't fly-by-night (please don't be insulted Dunfly; I understand you would not have recommended them if they sucked).

Bunkie


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 31, 2018)

They aren't a fly-by-night. I've ordered from them since the 70s.


----------



## Designer (Jan 1, 2019)

Bunkie said:


> Have you---or anyone else who has dealt with them, found them reputable and dependable?


I have received nothing but excellent service from Adorama.  The same can be said for B&H as well.


----------



## Bunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

Designer said:


> Bunkie said:
> 
> 
> > Have you---or anyone else who has dealt with them, found them reputable and dependable?
> ...



Thanks 480sparky and designer for the good words about Adorama. Thanks to everyone on the list for following this thread and giving me wonderful help (including the schillerspix guy).


----------

